# The Wii U version of Smash Bros. will be playable with GameCube controllers



## masterchan777 (May 29, 2014)

​​​

Nintendo of America announced that the upcoming Wii U version of Smash Bros. will be playable with GameCube controllers. It looks like Nintendo will be releasing The GameCube Controller Adapter for Wii U which is a USB to 4 GameCube controller ports adapter.

Source


----------



## Social_Outlaw (May 29, 2014)

THANK GOODNESS. At least they're doing something right.


----------



## frogboy (May 29, 2014)

Ah, I must've missed this bit. I closed my browser and shut down my computer when I saw Geoff Keighley.

No Mew2King? No Mango? Ah well, it'll still be quite entertaining. Minus Geoff Keighley.


----------



## Qtis (May 29, 2014)

1. Release new console without backwards compatible ports
2. Release game best played with previous gen controllers
3. Release USB adapter for said ports
4. ???
5. Profit

Sounds like a plan. Now does this mean that all adapters will work or will it be limited to a propriety "$30" adapter? (Don't get me wrong, I like the idea, but whyyyy?)

Also Nintendo now is your chance. Release more Wavebirds.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 29, 2014)

Oh good, just what the Wii U needs, more controllers. 

/sarcasm


----------



## the_randomizer (May 29, 2014)

Hell yeah, about time!


----------



## Arras (May 29, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Oh good, just what the Wii U needs, more controllers.
> 
> /sarcasm


To be fair this is great for people like me who played Brawl and Melee before it with Gamecube controllers since forever. Of course it won't save the WiiU but that's not what it's for


----------



## the_randomizer (May 29, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Oh good, just what the Wii U needs, more controllers.
> 
> /sarcasm


 

Enjoy playing SSB with a nunchuck. Gamecube controllers are the only way to play Smash.


----------



## lismati (May 29, 2014)

You can fuck right off, Keighley. 

As for the adapter, I dunno mate. 

(+1 if you get the reference)


----------



## Harsky (May 29, 2014)

Please let this work with dolphin emulator because I doubt this adapter will be cheap.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 29, 2014)

Harsky said:


> Please let this work with dolphin emulator because I doubt this adapter will be cheap.


 

I'm pretty sure it'd work fine as it uses USB


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 29, 2014)

Arras said:


> To be fair this is great for people like me who played Brawl and Melee before it with Gamecube controllers since forever. Of course it won't save the WiiU but that's not what it's for


 
Oh sure, it's just Nin10doh should probably focus more on getting third party devs and more IPs instead of first party adapters.



the_randomizer said:


> Enjoy playing SSB with a nunchuck. Gamecube controllers are the only way to play Smash.


 
Too bad I have no plans on buying a Wii U in it's lifetime :^)



Harsky said:


> Please let this work with dolphin emulator because I doubt this adapter will be cheap.


 
You can just buy a $15 Mayflash adapter for PC, works great and works with the Wii and the Wii U.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 29, 2014)

The adapter looks pretty cool, but... Going back two generations just to appease the Nin10yearolds? What's wrong with the Wii U Pro Controllers? That, and I hope this will be supported by more than this one game, a system update that'll cover compatibility would be nice. I'd say that _"Gamecube backwards compatibility"_ would be nice at this point since there's nothing standing in the way of that hardware-wise, but they botched the drive and it doesn't accept Gamecube discs so we might as well forget about that.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 29, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> The adapter looks pretty cool, but... Going back two generations just to appease the Nin10yearolds? What's wrong with the Wii U Pro Controllers?


 

Not everyone likes them perhaps. I still have several gamecube controllers. If people want to use them, I don't see anything wrong with this, rather use this than a shoddy third party device.


----------



## Dork (May 29, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> The adapter looks pretty cool, but... Going back two generations just to appease the Nin10yearolds? What's wrong with the Wii U Pro Controllers?


 
This is pretty much my view on this, but as a competitive melee player it offers a consistent controller for Melee, Brawl, and now this. Plus it's a full wired connection which is always nice to rid input lag and prevent wireless interference.

The Wii U sure has a ton fuck of controller options now, which is pretty great.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 29, 2014)

Dark S. said:


> This is pretty much my view on this, but as a *competitive melee player* (...)


Okay.


----------



## Qtis (May 29, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Not everyone likes them perhaps. I still have several gamecube controllers. If people want to use them, I don't see anything wrong with this, rather use this than a shoddy third party device.


 
Considering Nintendo has had blunders like the N64 controller with build quality, I wouldn't be going about saying third party devices are all shoddy. My adapters work fabulously with the controllers.


----------



## Dork (May 29, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Okay.


 
I'LL TAKE YOU ON ANY DAY FOXI 1V1 ME I DARE YOU ;O;


----------



## the_randomizer (May 29, 2014)

Qtis said:


> Considering Nintendo has had blunders like the N64 controller with build quality, I wouldn't be going about saying third party devices are all shoddy. My adapters work fabulously with the controllers.


 

That's what I've heard, esp. with programs like Nintendont, buttons getting "stuck" (is in repeated inputs for a button), too bad Mayflash adapters don't support four slots.


----------



## rctgamer3 (May 29, 2014)

ALL OF MY YES

(even though it was already possible with Gamecube to Wiimote adapters)


----------



## the_randomizer (May 29, 2014)

rctgamer3 said:


> ALL OF MY YES
> 
> (even though it was already possible with Gamecube to Wiimote adapters)


 

No Bluetooth, no interference, no lag and no batteries.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 29, 2014)

As someone who wouldn't trade his Wavebird for a hundred bucks, I just don't get the point. You've got Classic Controllers, Classic Controller Pros, Pro Controllers... it's enough of a mess already, why add to it just for the sake of changing out the layout a bit? Couldn't you just do Gamecube-themed CCPs or Pro Controllers?

Also, Brawl played just fine with a Wiimote/Nunchuk combo, I don't see why the Wii U game would be any different.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 29, 2014)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> As someone who wouldn't trade his Wavebird for a hundred bucks, I just don't get the point. You've got Classic Controllers, Classic Controller Pros, Pro Controllers... it's enough of a mess already, why add to it just for the sake of changing out the layout a bit? Couldn't you just do Gamecube-themed CCPs or Pro Controllers?
> 
> Also, Brawl played just fine with a Wiimote/Nunchuk combo, I don't see why the Wii U game would be any different.


 

People like Gamecube controllers better, don't want to deal with batteries, wireless lag, interference, why is it suddenly bad for people wanting to use GCN conrrollers?


----------



## Mikesahhh (May 29, 2014)

Oh man this is cool, smash bros does not feel right with any other controller, I hope you can use wavebirds with this thing and I hope you will be able to buy those smash bros logo'd controllers new as most of my gamecube controllers are seriously worn out andd I hope gamecube pads will work with other games such as mario kart 8


----------



## FAST6191 (May 29, 2014)

Smea linked the video on IRC. I hope whichever exec's kid they roped in to do that enjoyed their first semester at video making school.


----------



## wolf-snake (May 29, 2014)

looks like my 13 years old controller will still shine after all this years


----------



## chavosaur (May 29, 2014)

Just what we needed. 
Another peripheral for our peripherals.


----------



## Qtis (May 29, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> People like Gamecube controllers better, don't want to deal with batteries, wireless lag, interference, why is it suddenly bad for people wanting to use GCN conrrollers?


 
In that case, why not make it accept all controllers with a standard HID interface? Seems like the Wii U will end up with more controller options than the bloated Wii.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 29, 2014)

Qtis said:


> In that case, why not make it accept all controllers with a standard HID interface? Seems like the Wii U will end up with more controller options than the bloated Wii.


 

Who knows. The only app so far that uses many HID controllers is Nintendont.


----------



## DiscostewSM (May 29, 2014)

I still have my WaveBird lying around. And I assume if this is true, then we may see new games include support for it as well as patches for existing games. And, however small a chance it might be, Gamecube VC could be a thing. Then all they'd need is N64 VC on Wii U (not Wii mode), and Wii U will finally be deemed Nintendo's backwards compatible machine!


----------



## Qtis (May 29, 2014)

DiscostewSM said:


> I still have my WaveBird lying around. And I assume if this is true, then we may see new games include support for it as well as patches for existing games. And, however small a chance it might be, Gamecube VC could be a thing. Then all they'd need is N64 VC on Wii U (not Wii mode), and Wii U will finally be deemed Nintendo's backwards compatible machine!


 
Actually this removes the (only?) reason why the WiiU doesn't have gamecube compatibility natively: the lack of original ports. Now if original GC games worked without the software restriction on the Wii U..


----------



## DinohScene (May 29, 2014)

Gamecube backup loading made easier on the Wii U! (whenever it gets fully hacked etc etc)

Also, Dolphin, this is your chance to intergrate GCN controllers without obscure adapters etc.


----------



## Ulieq (May 29, 2014)

So bizarre.


----------



## uyjulian (May 29, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Gamecube backup loading made easier on the Wii U! (whenever it gets fully hacked etc etc)
> 
> Also, Dolphin, this is your chance to intergrate GCN controllers without obscure adapters etc.


 
You can already play gamecube backup on wii u.


----------



## Dork (May 29, 2014)

julialy said:


> You can already play gamecube backup on wii u.


Technically you're really not. You're just using Devolution on a virtual Wii, which is not much different than playing on an actual Wii. Being able to play pirated Gamecube games in Wii U mode is something else though.


----------



## DinohScene (May 29, 2014)

julialy said:


> You can already play gamecube backup on wii u.


 


DinohScene said:


> Gamecube backup loading made easier on the Wii U!


 
Not made possible, made *easier*.


----------



## Arras (May 29, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> The adapter looks pretty cool, but... Going back two generations just to appease the Nin10yearolds? What's wrong with the Wii U Pro Controllers? That, and I hope this will be supported by more than this one game, a system update that'll cover compatibility would be nice. I'd say that _"Gamecube backwards compatibility"_ would be nice at this point since there's nothing standing in the way of that hardware-wise, but they botched the drive and it doesn't accept Gamecube discs so we might as well forget about that.


If they're Nin10yearolds from 2 generations ago, wouldn't that make them Nin20yearolds or something?


----------



## uyjulian (May 29, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Not made possible, made *easier*.


 
How would it make it easier ? There are already gamecube adapter, and I doubt this adapterwill be HID compatible.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 29, 2014)

Arras said:


> If they're Nin10yearolds from 2 generations ago, wouldn't that make them Nin20yearolds or something?




AKA _"manchildren"_. Does that answer your questions sufficiently?


----------



## Ryupower (May 29, 2014)

adding game cube controller support  to the wiiU (even if it needed extra hardware)
maybe at E3, some GC VC games coming?
the adapter will NOT just be for smash, smash will be one of the 1st games to support it


----------



## X-ite_SDF (May 29, 2014)

Qtis said:


> Actually this removes the (only?) reason why the WiiU doesn't have gamecube compatibility natively: the lack of original ports. Now if original GC games worked without the software restriction on the Wii U..


 
Gamecube memory cards. It's unlikely Nintendo would make them emulated even if they wanted to bring Gamecube compatibility back. And a) they don't want to and b) there are no card slots on WiiU


----------



## Kikirini (May 29, 2014)

This is awesome. (And the best part? The porn music when it was revealed.)
Though I really prefer wireless controllers, which means I'll have to find a wavebird for when this becomes the must-have for GC virtual console...


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 29, 2014)

Nice.
Fan service at its finest. Props to Nintendo.


----------



## gamefan5 (May 29, 2014)

No need to buy another controller. My controller still lives through another gen. Good move ninty. They might as well label the GCN controller, the smash controller. XD

Dat softcore pron music tho, WTF???


----------



## TyBlood13 (May 29, 2014)

Who are these people?


----------



## AngryGeek416 (May 29, 2014)

Wierd... Pro controller is much better. But more options isin't a bad thing


----------



## DinohScene (May 29, 2014)

julialy said:


> How would it make it easier ? There are already gamecube adapter, and I doubt this adapterwill be HID compatible.


 






Nintendo pretty much giving you a 4 port GCN adapter, pretty much including software that makes it work on the Wii U.
Any more I need to explain?


----------



## GameWinner (May 29, 2014)

Cool. This will come in handle once the Wii U version finally hits!


----------



## Keylogger (May 29, 2014)

This is useless! You CAN already use GC controllers on wii U.

Actullay, I'm playing Melee on Wii U with Nintendont and GC controller with this:http://www.play-asia.com/gc-controller-adapter-for-pc-usb-paOS-13-49-fr-70-4sqd.html
and SSBB on Wii U with GC controller: http://www.mayflash.com/Products/NINTENDOWiiU/W007.html and I will use the same adaptor to play SSB4 with GC controller


----------



## blaisedinsd (May 29, 2014)

Too bad it doesn't have memory card ports and enable full Gamecube backwards compatibility on Wii U....it will enable VC by getting rid of the no analog trigger problem.  I think you could get an adapter for the discs and enable them to playable with software.....

I wonder why it needs 2 USB ports instead of 1....

I hope devolution supports this eventually or maybe it will simply work nativeley?

But from what I heard the hard core smash community was hoping for something like this so it can be played at a high level in competitive tournaments and such. Since Nintendo is actually hosting a tournament this is pretty cool.

A Nintendo that listens to their loyal fans and gives them what they want is a good thing.


----------



## mightymuffy (May 29, 2014)

Keylogger said:


> This is useless! You CAN already use GC controllers on wii U.
> 
> Actullay, I'm playing Melee on Wii U with Nintendont and GC controller with this:http://www.play-asia.com/gc-controller-adapter-for-pc-usb-paOS-13-49-fr-70-4sqd.html
> and SSBB on Wii U with GC controller: http://www.mayflash.com/Products/NINTENDOWiiU/W007.html and I will use the same adaptor to play SSB4 with GC controller


Play on your bill then...?? 4 ports right here mate. GC controllers generally - decent enough: GC Controllers on Smash - Win! Great news this one!


----------



## frogboy (May 29, 2014)

TyBlood13 said:


> Who are these people?


 
Competitive Smashers. I was quite surprised to recognize most of them, including the announcers... this is gonna be a good show.

Except for Geoff Keighley ;O;O;O;O;O;O;


AngryGeek416 said:


> Wierd... Pro controller is much better. But more options isin't a bad thing


I'm guessing this is supposed to appeal to Melee/Brawl players that have used their GC controllers since the beginning. More money for them. Can't go wrong.


----------



## tbgtbg (May 29, 2014)

Qtis said:


> Actually this removes the (only?) reason why the WiiU doesn't have gamecube compatibility natively: the lack of original ports. Now if original GC games worked without the software restriction on the Wii U..



This only has controller ports, not memory card ports, so I wouldn't be holding my breath for a Wii U GC compatibility update. Yes, they could use virtual memory cards, like Devolution can, but that seems like too radical of a move for Nintendo, given the way that they've implemented Wii mode in the first place.

Don't take this as a complaint on my part, I'm fine with using Devolution or my actual Wii for GC, even if it would be nice to have on WiiU.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 29, 2014)

I'll buy this adapter if it works for PC. I don't think I'll ever own a Wii U the way things are currently for the console.


----------



## Lushay (May 29, 2014)

Nintendo still trying to make money off of GameCube controllers. Feel like they should've pushed the Wii U pro controller...


----------



## YayMii (May 29, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I'll buy this adapter if it works for PC. I don't think I'll ever own a Wii U the way things are currently for the console.


 
It works via USB. There's no doubt that it'll work on PC eventually, even if there was no official support for it.


----------



## orcid (May 29, 2014)

Comeback of the multitap! 

It's nothing for me, but it's nice fan service. I don't think that they really advertise the connector.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 29, 2014)

I'm really starting to suspect that Iwata isn't the CEO of nintendo at all. Or worse: that he is, but that nobody in the company really cares what he says.

(a couple months back)
Iwata: guys! The wiiu gamepad isn't using its full potential! We really need to step this up!
Nintendo: sure thing! 

(now)
*nintendo releases Mario Kart 8, on which a two player game can't be set to be played on two screens *
*nintendo announces a gamecube-to-wiiu adapter that's really some mayflash adapters glued together*


I'd also ask what the logic is in removing the gamecube ports of the wii for a marginally lower production cost (that they can't profit from since the product itself is also sold at a lower price) and then now bringing it back as accessories, but I know: this is nintendo we're talking about.


----------



## blaisedinsd (May 29, 2014)

Perhaps the Wii U will lose it's SD card slot and Wii BC in the future......

But yeah I agree it was sill to drop BC on the Wii....and then the Wii mini is just trash


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 29, 2014)

Called it. Nintendo will show off Gamecube VC titles at E3.


----------



## bowser (May 29, 2014)

gamefan5 said:


> Dat softcore pron music tho, WTF???


Maybe they're expecting people to fap to this news? It's already happening in this thread


----------



## gamefan5 (May 29, 2014)

bowser said:


> Maybe they're expecting people to fap to this news? It's already happening in this thread


 
and in IGN, in my FB newsfeed... everywhere LOL


----------



## Arras (May 29, 2014)

blaisedinsd said:


> Perhaps the Wii U will lose it's SD card slot and Wii BC in the future......
> 
> But yeah I agree it was sill to drop BC on the Wii....and then the Wii mini is just trash


Why would it? The SD card is useful for WiiU mode too, the controllers connect via bluetooth which is used for WiiU controllers too and the hardware is basically the same. There are literally no gains for Nintendo if they remove BC at this point as all hardware with the possible exception of the SD slot is needed for WiiU mode too.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 29, 2014)

Finally they're giving the Wii U the best Nintendo controller!



Arras said:


> Why would it? The SD card is useful for WiiU mode too, the controllers connect via bluetooth which is used for WiiU controllers too and the hardware is basically the same. There are literally no gains for Nintendo if they remove BC at this point as all hardware with the possible exception of the SD slot is needed for WiiU mode too.


 
To make it cheaper to produce do you not remember that the Wii had its NGC-BC removed along with the NGC controller ports and memory card slots?

If they eliminate the Wii-BC from Gen-2 Wii U's then they have a reason to not bother with making any more Wii Mode updates.


----------



## Arras (May 29, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> To make it cheaper to produce do you not remember that the Wii had its NGC-BC removed along with the NGC controller ports and memory card slots?
> 
> If they eliminate the Wii-BC from Gen-2 Wii U's then they have a reason to not bother with making any more Wii Mode updates.


Yes, but in that case GC hardware (the ports and memory card slots) could be removed. In this case the hardware needs to stay the exact same in order for the WiiU mode to keep all its functionality, it's impossible to remove the bluetooth modules like they did with the GC ports.


----------



## Walker D (May 29, 2014)

Wow! Didn't see that coming  ...revive old controllers? Hell yeah!


----------



## Haloman800 (May 29, 2014)

Harsky said:


> Please let this work with dolphin emulator because I doubt this adapter will be cheap.


 
Dolphin emulator plays Wii U games?


----------



## Arras (May 29, 2014)

Haloman800 said:


> Dolphin emulator plays Wii U games?


No, but this is a Gamecube controller thingy, so it would hopefully allow you to connect the Gamecube controller to a PC to play Gamecube games on Dolphin.


----------



## Haloman800 (May 29, 2014)

Arras said:


> No, but this is a Gamecube controller thingy, so it would hopefully allow you to connect the Gamecube controller to a PC to play Gamecube games on Dolphin.


 
Oh. They already make that http://www.amazon.com/GC-Controller-Adapter-PC/dp/B0089NVTDM


----------



## LightyKD (May 29, 2014)

I see two USB cables coming out of that thing. I hope that one of those cables is used purely for power. I would hate to lose a USB port.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 29, 2014)

LightyKD said:


> I see two USB cables coming out of that thing. I hope that one of those cables is used purely for power. I would hate to lose a USB port.


 
It'd have been better if they released a new Wii U controller just like the NGC one so there wouldn't be any cables around, except for charging it through USB.


----------



## Elliander (May 29, 2014)

Important question about this: If Wii games that support the Gamecube controllers will accept this in Wii mode (such as Smash Bros for the Wii) would that allow DIOS MIOS to work? I thought one of the main problems initially was the way the game would load, but you couldn't get it to go any further because of the lack of a controller.

Alternatively, if someone could make a mini disc adapter with slot-loading capabilities, wouldn't a retail GameCube disc be readable? In which case couldn't we have some kind of way to either rip GameCube discs directly, or a way to play directly from the disc?


I personally have no interest in a solution that would require a Wii and Wii U side by side whenever adding a game. If I have to have two consoles side by side anyway, I'm just going to use My Wi as a GC until a better solution is implemented.



LightyKD said:


> I see two USB cables coming out of that thing. I hope that one of those cables is used purely for power. I would hate to lose a USB port.


 
I hope it's purely for power and not for data. That way I can just plug it into a USB power adapter like I use for all of my laptop fans I use under my consoles.


----------



## Arras (May 29, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> It'd have been better if they released a new Wii U controller just like the NGC one so there wouldn't be any cables around, except for charging it through USB.


This allows people to use their old controllers that they still have instead of buying new ones though. Of course you'll need to buy the convert but that's a lot cheaper than 4 new controllers.


----------



## tropireno (May 29, 2014)

Why didn't they just make the Wii U with Gamecube ports in the first place?  They did it for the Wii.


----------



## Arras (May 29, 2014)

tropireno said:


> Why didn't they just make the Wii U with Gamecube ports in the first place? They did it for the Wii.


They did it for the Wii up until the family version, because it's cheaper to manufacture without them and not many people used it anyway.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 30, 2014)

Arras said:


> This allows people to use their old controllers that they still have instead of buying new ones though. Of course you'll need to buy the convert but that's a lot cheaper than 4 new controllers.


 
Buying four controllers would be a bit too much unless it'd be specifically for Smash 4 only as other Wii U games usually work perfectly just with the GamePad.

I've never really liked much the Wii U Pro Controller so I'm happy they're bringing back the NGC controller.


----------



## Madridi (May 30, 2014)

Oooooh did I see that right? Besides the adapter, new controllers with the logo on it? I'm a sucker for these things I'm buying 4!


----------



## Chary (May 30, 2014)

Well, I'm super hype for it. I'm too lazy to adapt to these newfangled Pro controllers. Also, Smash Bros. NEEDS that CLACKCLACKCLACK of the Gamecube controllers.


----------



## Delta517 (May 30, 2014)

For me, a Super Smash and Gamecube controller lover, this is awesome!  Just wished they would have released it now for Mario Kart 8 too... Have like 5 GC controllers, but now I have to buy Wii U Pro Controllers so my parents can join  And yes, my parents play it with me and my gf and theyre fucking awesome at it xD


----------



## Mario92 (May 30, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I'll buy this adapter if it works for PC. I don't think I'll ever own a Wii U the way things are currently for the console.


 
Same here, no matter the price. I'll throw out those stupid PS3 and 360 controller from the window at that point.
"Way things currently are" pretty much nintendo pushing out their own games more polished than ever while third party is ignoring it. Perfect buy for PC master race as PS4 and Xbone are just fighting with same games that are coming out for PC as well.



Lushay said:


> Nintendo still trying to make money off of GameCube controllers. Feel like they should've pushed the Wii U pro controller...


 
I don't know why but gamecube controller is *the* best controller ever and now with adult hands it's even better. I'm happy they push it instead of that Wii U gamepad without screen, digital triggers and generic controller look. Now if they would only let us emulate gamepads touchscreen with wiimote things would look really bright.


----------



## LWares87 (May 30, 2014)

Completely unrelated...

Does anyone think Mario Kart 8 will go the same way with this, eventually?


----------



## Nintendofanboy (May 30, 2014)

What was the reason why all person don't like the Wii u pro controller? 
And why all love the ngc controller? I have two at home and they are good but I prefer the pro controler because of the feeling in the hand and the digital triggers, i hate analoge triggers in games that is made for digital triggers. It's wasting time while pushing the analog trigger to activate the signal.


----------



## Monty Kensicle (May 30, 2014)

Very excited to be able to buy new Gamecube controllers rather than have to pay through the nose for old beat up official controllers. Are any of the 3rd party ones that are modelled after the real thing any good?


----------



## cvskid (May 30, 2014)

Nintendofanboy said:


> What was the reason why all person don't like the Wii u pro controller?
> And why all love the ngc controller? I have two at home and they are good but I prefer the pro controler because of the feeling in the hand and the digital triggers, i hate analoge triggers in games that is made for digital triggers. It's wasting time while pushing the analog trigger to activate the signal.


I guess people are afraid of change when it comes to things like this. Figured Nintendo would wean people off the gamecube controller and force people to use the pro controller instead. Thought it was time to move on.


----------



## Oak (May 30, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> The adapter looks pretty cool, but... Going back two generations just to appease the Nin10yearolds? What's wrong with the Wii U Pro Controllers? That, and I hope this will be supported by more than this one game, a system update that'll cover compatibility would be nice. I'd say that _"Gamecube backwards compatibility"_ would be nice at this point since there's nothing standing in the way of that hardware-wise, but they botched the drive and it doesn't accept Gamecube discs so we might as well forget about that.


 
Whats wrong with the WiiU pro controller? Almost everything. The sticks are not in the right position. The L+R shoulder buttons don't support analog. The analog buttons are made of soft material, meaning they won't last long and will come off (PS3 controllers are the same). Glossy faceplate. Only thing they did right was the d-pad and long battery life.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 30, 2014)

Oak said:


> Whats wrong with the WiiU pro controller? Almost everything. The sticks are not in the right position. The L+R shoulder buttons don't support analog. The analog buttons are made of soft material, meaning they won't last long and will come off (PS3 controllers are the same). Glossy faceplate. Only thing they did right was the d-pad and long battery life.


I agree as far as the stick placement is concerned, they had it right with the Gamecube controller and messed it up. Now, is that a good reason to give C.P.R to a controller that's two generations old and long since out of production? I don't think so. I would've expected them to release an improved wireless controller instead of an add-on for a really old one that only a fraction of the userbase has.


----------



## Oak (May 30, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I agree as far as the stick placement is concerned, they had it right with the Gamecube controller and messed it up. Now, is that a good reason to give C.P.R to a controller that's two generations old and long since out of production? I don't think so. I would've expected them to release an improved wireless controller instead of an add-on for a really old one that only a fraction of the userbase has.


 
Yes, I think a lot of people are bummed they just copy/pasted the old design. I would've loved a 360 controller clone with a yellow thumb stick


----------



## Transdude1996 (May 30, 2014)

Anyone willing to bet that the device will eventually be used to play PC games with GC controllers?


----------



## kongsnutz (May 30, 2014)

Nintendo didn't obviously only make this for Smash (Although stranger things have happened) They kind of need this adapter for the GC Virtual Console for a few great GC games that use Analog Triggers that WiiU can't do.

No Analog Triggers on the WiiU is a huge oversight in my eyes, even though I still love the console.


----------



## Oak (May 30, 2014)

kongsnutz said:


> Nintendo didn't obviously only make this for Smash (Although stranger things have happened) They kind of need this adapter for the GC Virtual Console for a few great GC games that use Analog Triggers that WiiU can't do.
> 
> No Analog Triggers on the WiiU is a huge oversight in my eyes, even though I still love the console.


 
Now that you mention it, I have a really food feeling that Nintendo really is working on GC Virtual console. Only way for GC virtual console to work is to actually have a controller that has all the functionality of the GC controller. I hope they release at least one game every week and/or month.

Here is a screencap from a loading screen from NFS Underground 2. If Nintendo was using the pro controller for Virtual Console, things would be really confusing for new adopters of Nintendo. Nintendo would be forced to manually update all the games to change the image to one of the new Wii controllers. But now, they have this new controller that works through USB. Problem solved.


----------



## Some1CP (May 30, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Enjoy playing SSB with a nunchuck. Gamecube controllers are *the only way* to play Smash.


Have you ever tried using the Pro Controller?


----------



## loco365 (May 30, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> The adapter looks pretty cool, but... Going back two generations just to appease the Nin10yearolds? What's wrong with the Wii U Pro Controllers? That, and I hope this will be supported by more than this one game, a system update that'll cover compatibility would be nice. I'd say that _"Gamecube backwards compatibility"_ would be nice at this point since there's nothing standing in the way of that hardware-wise, but they botched the drive and it doesn't accept Gamecube discs so we might as well forget about that.


 
If you really think about it, having this controller port is a really smart idea. Remember way back when Gamecube Virtual Console was mentioned for the Wii U? At least you'll be able to use the actual controller for it.

Now if only they had them for NES, SNES, and N64 controllers...


----------



## Transdude1996 (May 30, 2014)

Also, what does this piece if news mean for Nintendont?


----------



## Oak (May 30, 2014)

Transdude1996 said:


> Also, what does this piece if news mean for Nintendont?


 
It can only be good news. Here's to hoping these controllers are HID compatible


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 30, 2014)

that's nice but i'm not spending more $$$ to get an adapter that should have been included in the fucking console from day one! i'll use the pro controller thank you.


----------



## GameWinner (May 30, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> Called it. Nintendo will show off Gamecube VC titles at E3.


 
Are they also gonna announce a way to upgrade the harddrive too? 32GB is not enough...


----------



## Fishaman P (May 30, 2014)

Finally, an official adapter that we trust won't drop inputs or lag!
And we won't have to buy it online!
Since official Windows drivers are out of the question, here's hoping someone else steps up to the plate!


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 30, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Are they also gonna announce a way to upgrade the harddrive too? 32GB is not enough...


Just buy a new drive and plug it in to a USB port?


----------



## GameWinner (May 30, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> Just buy a new drive and plug it in to a USB port?


 
Wow, didn't even know I could do that.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (May 30, 2014)

Yeah, you can use any USB flashdrive or harddrive.

Otherwise, amazing news. Rip on me all you want, but I really cant imagine playing smash bros any other way. It was something I was actually worried about.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 30, 2014)

Whelp Nintendo, take all my money. I will gladly pay to use my gamecube controller with the new smash bros.
The Nintendo 360 controller would be fine, but it's still a new controller. I'm much happier with my familiar layout and feel of the gamecube controller.

EDIT: Oh and i'd like to point out that there's very, very little chance the adapter will cost more than 1 WiiU 360 controller. WiiU has no gaems, I don't need a controller for no gaems. So i'll buy the much cheaper adapter that lets me and my 4 gamecube controllers play the new Smash Bros instead of buying 4 Wii60 controllers. Mad savings.


----------



## LightyKD (May 30, 2014)

For those of you hating on this adapter, have you even touched a GameCube controller? THAT controller is godly! The only thing the Cube controller was missing was clickable sticks and a fourth soulder button. Otherwise, the ability to never ever have to look at your controller to remember your button placememnt was lovely. The only other controller that comes close is the Wii Remote/Nunchuck combination. Personally the Cube and Wii Remote/Nunchuck combination aretied as number 1 on my favorite controllers list with the 360 controller coming in at second and the OUYA controller at third.


----------



## Gahars (May 30, 2014)

No, Nintendo, no. You want con_sumers_, not con_trollers_!

Who's been reading your memos, Mr. Magoo?


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (May 30, 2014)

Here's hoping that the adapter will be compatible with vWii mode. I miss playing Brawl with a Gamecube Controller.


----------



## LightyKD (May 30, 2014)

mariofanatic64 said:


> Here's hoping that the adapter will be compatible with vWii mode.


vWii and Nintendont and I will be happy!


----------



## vayanui8 (May 30, 2014)

Will they be releasing a new batch of gamecube controllers along with it or something? If not it doesn't seem very profitable as the only market for it (quite literally) is long time fans who didn't sell they're old peripherals at any point or are willing to buy used ones. Neither brings them any profit other than the adapter itself.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 30, 2014)

LightyKD said:


> vWii and Nintendont and I will be happy!


 
Likewise, I'd think that with it using USB, it would use HID right and not something funky like Xinput? If that's the case, it would prove to be very awesome 



vayanui8 said:


> Will they be releasing a new batch of gamecube controllers along with it or something? If not it doesn't seem very profitable as the only market for it (quite literally) is long time fans who didn't sell they're old peripherals at any point or are willing to buy used ones. Neither brings them any profit other than the adapter itself.


Well, it sure beats trying to find cheap controllers on eBay, as they can be pretty expensive, there are also reproduction Gamecube controllers on Amazon IIRC, not too sure how reliable they are, but they look pretty well built. 


LightyKD said:


> For those of you hating on this adapter, have you even touched a GameCube controller? THAT controller is godly! The only thing the Cube controller was missing was clickable sticks and a fourth soulder button. Otherwise, the ability to never ever have to look at your controller to remember your button placememnt was lovely. The only other controller that comes close is the Wii Remote/Nunchuck combination. Personally the Cube and Wii Remote/Nunchuck combination aretied as number 1 on my favorite controllers list with the 360 controller coming in at second and the OUYA controller at third.


 

I still have my Wavebirds and original black wired controller from 2001 (well, the Wavebirds weren't released till 2002 or something), they all still work perfectly fine, so I'm pumped! This might even work on Mario Kart 8 with a patch!


----------



## Elliander (May 30, 2014)

I have all 4 of my wavebirds as well. I was really upset at the possibility of never being able to use them. I just hope that we will get to use them in Wii mode.

Of course, I still can't get USB Loader GX to recognize any of my hard drives on the Wii U, despite the fact that they work perfectly as they are on the Wii and even if I could I still can't play GC games without keeping the Wii on standby so it might be moot anyway. If I can't migrate the games over properly, there isn't much of a reason for me to use my GameCube controllers with the Wii U.

Then again, if they give us the ability to use a gamecube controller instead of a Wii U gamepad on a Wii U game (even for games already released) it might still be worth it for me.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (May 30, 2014)

I guess alot of people did not buy a pro controller?...much better then the Gamecube controller. I'm actually convinced you'd be at a handicap using the Gamecube controller.


----------



## hhs (May 30, 2014)

I'm ready to roll out the thunder.

Kuwabara Kuwabara


----------



## 2ndApex (May 30, 2014)

The fact that it's wired is almost a bigger deal than the fact that it's a GCC. At large venues/conventions/tournaments wireless is fucking awful when you're constantly switching between setups and there are hundreds of controllers working at the same time.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 30, 2014)

vayanui8 said:


> Will they be releasing a new batch of gamecube controllers along with it or something? If not it doesn't seem very profitable as the only market for it (quite literally) is long time fans who didn't sell they're old peripherals at any point or are willing to buy used ones. Neither brings them any profit other than the adapter itself.


 
Dunno about the US, but any EBgames i've ever gone into still sells gamecube controllers. Not official, but yeah. Not bad either.


----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2014)

Classic Controller Pro >

Gamecube controller was shit  tier in my opinion, it was too clunky and had the weirdest button layout, and two shitty joysticks (that fucking c-stick was god awful). But I digress, as people seem to be getting nostalgia boners over a 12 year old controller.


----------



## codezer0 (May 30, 2014)

It's funny... the other day I had seen a Hori brand fight stick for the Wii, and was at first thinking how it'd only really be used for _Tatsunoko vs. Capcom_... but I'm wondering how good something like that would be for playing Smash Brothers as well?

Apparently there was a huge charity fundraiser push to get the game back into EVO in 2013; not sure if it still is around for 2014, but hey... clearly the desire and the admiration from the fans is there.


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 30, 2014)

well, its good this way, the gamecube controller was great for smash bros. i've played that game on wii with every controler available at the time and they all sucked compared to the gamecube one.

however, i don't get why they create this weird adapter when they could also just create a gamecube style classic controller.


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 30, 2014)

king_leo said:


> Classic Controller Pro >
> 
> Gamecube controller was shit tier in my opinion, it was too clunky and had the weirdest button layout, and two shitty joysticks (that fucking c-stick was god awful). But I digress, as people seem to be getting nostalgia boners over a 12 year old controller.


 

Opinions, man, opinions.

Back on-topic: Nice for those who want to play with the Gamecube controllers. I prefer the Wiimote/Nunchuck combo myself.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 30, 2014)

Clydefrosch said:


> well, its good this way, the gamecube controller was great for smash bros. i've played that game on wii with every controler available at the time and they all sucked compared to the gamecube one.
> 
> however, i don't get why they create this weird adapter when they could also just create a gamecube style classic controller.


 

People probably prefer using this than having to use Bluetooth/batteries all the time, plus I'll be able to use the controllers I've had for thirteen years


----------



## grossaffe (May 30, 2014)

king_leo said:


> Classic Controller Pro >
> 
> Gamecube controller was shit tier in my opinion, it was too clunky and had the weirdest button layout, and two shitty joysticks (that fucking c-stick was god awful). But I digress, as people seem to be getting nostalgia boners over a 12 year old controller.


I've never stopped using my Gamecube controllers.  The sticks are responsive and don't slip.  I love the button layout that more naturally conforms to your thumb and the focus of a main button.  The analog triggers move smoothly with little applied force and, again, your fingers don't slip off.  Gimme a Gamecube controller any day.


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 30, 2014)

wasnt the gamecube controller and layout hailed as probably the most ergonomic controller design ever? really, the only thing that was arguably problematic about it was the controller size and the dpad, since it was really too small for some hands and the pad was just not good for controlling (though i can say the same about the 360 one). it worked well enough for menus and such, but was otherwise bad.

the center-button layout will forever be the one I prefer and i hope it will one day return to our hands.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 30, 2014)

LWares87 said:


> Completely unrelated...
> 
> Does anyone think Mario Kart 8 will go the same way with this, eventually?


 
With a GameCube controller? It'd still be the A button to speed up but nevertheless an improvement overall.


----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> I've never stopped using my Gamecube controllers. The sticks are responsive and don't slip. I love the button layout that more naturally conforms to your thumb and the focus of a main button. The analog triggers move smoothly with little applied force and, again, your fingers don't slip off. Gimme a Gamecube controller any day.


What? The analog triggers are spring loaded pressure sensitive junk, and the joysticks are slippery and are not precise, and the d-pad is horrid. And the buttons are clunky and require more force to push down. The classic controller pro is better in ever aspect bar weight, the one thing gamecube controllers do well is weight.

If I'm playing a fighting game (or any game for that matter), I want my buttons to be quick and precise.


----------



## Mariko (May 30, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> Called it. Nintendo will show off Gamecube VC titles at E3.



I'd be really happy if they added simple backwards compatibility (I know they won't, though). The only reason I still have my Wii connected to the TV is the GC backwards compatibility. Ironically, I play Wii games on the Wii U (better video output), so I'd welcome a all-in-one solution with open arms. As for the adapters, I'll wait for the knock-offs to appear at half the price, or less.


----------



## gamesquest1 (May 30, 2014)

Hmmmmm how long before virtual console GameCube games turn up on the eshop.......perhaps nintenDO


----------



## TheCasketMan (May 30, 2014)

Just let the GC controller die already.  It would be sad if when the Nintendo Wii U Mii Too Hee Shee U is out, people would still be using the GC controller.


----------



## MushGuy (May 30, 2014)

Something tells me that the adapter will serve a later purpose for Gamecube VC titles. Imagine if they re-released SSBM.


----------



## CosmoCortney (May 30, 2014)

MushGuy said:


> Something tells me that the adapter will serve a later purpose for Gamecube VC titles. Imagine if they re-released SSBM.


 

yeah.. that was going through my head as well.
it would allow us to have analog shoulder buttons for gc games. wii u's shoulder buttons (on the pro controller and gamepad) are digital :I


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 30, 2014)

So umm, Y-Cable? I'm gonna have to buy a hub first then.


----------



## Jamstruth (May 30, 2014)

I can buy a Wii U and use my existing two GC controllers to play on it? Awesome. Question is: How much will it cost me? Chances are it'll be priced stupidly. It's also possible Nintendo will do whatever check stops one of my 3rd party GC controllers from working in Wii games again (seriously I can't figure out why that would happen).

The WiiU Pro controller looks like it would be a mess to play with. I have no idea what possessed Nintendo to put both analogue sticks at the top of the controller when the 2nd analogue stick is barely used in most of their games.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 30, 2014)

king_leo said:


> If I'm playing a fighting game (or any game for that matter), I want my buttons to be quick and precise.


 
Well you'll be using it for SSB so you won't be using it for a fighting game.

:^)


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 30, 2014)

Jiehfeng said:


> So umm, Y-Cable? I'm gonna have to buy a hub first then.


there's 2 usb ports on the front


----------



## the_randomizer (May 30, 2014)

Does anyone else think there's more to this than just using it for Super Smash? Methinks they're gonna reveal Gamecube VC games; surely, releasing a peripheral for one game is trivial.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 30, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Does anyone else think there's more to this than just using it for Super Smash? Methinks they're gonna reveal Gamecube VC games; surely, releasing a peripheral for one game is trivial.


 

Because Nintendo has never released peripherals that were barely used, right guys?

...Right guys?


----------



## Elliander (May 30, 2014)

I actually liked the Classic Controller Pro, but I never really get a chance to use it. The first player in almost all of my games requires me to use that stupid game pad with the giant screen. Seriously, it can't be that difficult for Nintendo to create a menu option which would allow people to override the internal game requirements.


----------



## Hielkenator (May 30, 2014)

Mariko said:


> I'd be really happy if they added simple backwards compatibility (I know they won't, though). The only reason I still have my Wii connected to the TV is the GC backwards compatibility. Ironically, I play Wii games on the Wii U (better video output), so I'd welcome a all-in-one solution with open arms. As for the adapters, I'll wait for the knock-offs to appear at half the price, or less.


 
Then you should get some proper Component cables.
Or a tv that can properly scale the image.
There should be no difference in picture quality.
As a mtter of fact I hate the WiiU's Upcaling, it's full of artifacting and "shimmer".
My tv upscales the good old Wii signal ( 480p ) perfectly to 1080p.



Elliander said:


> I actually liked the Classic Controller Pro, but I never really get a chance to use it. The first player in almost all of my games requires me to use that stupid game pad with the giant screen. Seriously, it can't be that difficult for Nintendo to create a menu option which would allow people to override the internal game requirements.


 
Do you own a lot of games?
I probably own all titles, and most of them support the Pro Controller.



CosmoCortney said:


> yeah.. that was going through my head as well.
> it would allow us to have analog shoulder buttons for gc games. wii u's shoulder buttons (on the pro controller and gamepad) are digital :I


 
Yup, Mario Sunshine, Waverace, FzeroGX, Need for speed etc.


----------



## WhiteMaze (May 30, 2014)

GOD DAMMIT I WANT THIS


----------



## gudenau (May 30, 2014)

I hope Nintendont will work with this!


----------



## Black-Ice (May 30, 2014)

The black Wii pro controller is better.


Spoiler


----------



## VMM (May 30, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Enjoy playing SSB with a nunchuck. Gamecube controllers are the only way to play Smash.


 
WiiU Pro controller seems just fine for Smash



Qtis said:


> Actually this removes the (only?) reason why the WiiU doesn't have gamecube compatibility natively: the lack of original ports. Now if original GC games worked without the software restriction on the Wii U..


 

I think it could work just fine with WiiU Pro Controller.
If there is a reason for not having GC VC is because Nintendo still haven't managed to develop a GC emulator for WiiU.


----------



## Qtis (May 30, 2014)

VMM said:


> I think it could work just fine with WiiU Pro Controller.
> If there is a reason for not having GC VC is because Nintendo still haven't managed to develop a GC emulator for WiiU.


The hardware is mostly there already, but this is already off topic. But you get my point, GC games on the WiiU could be done and probably will be, too


----------



## pesaroso (May 30, 2014)

Wow, it must suck so hard to be as neagtive as some of you guys are 
It's an addon to support a controller loved by loads of fans, from TWO generations back. It's 100% optional to buy, they'll add it as a "supported controller" and not a required one for any games.

What's the... problem?


----------



## tbgtbg (May 30, 2014)

Jiehfeng said:


> So umm, Y-Cable? I'm gonna have to buy a hub first then.



What the hell are you plugging into your WiiU that you can't free up two of them? 



CosmoCortney said:


> yeah.. that was going through my head as well.
> it would allow us to have analog shoulder buttons for gc games. wii u's shoulder buttons (on the pro controller and gamepad) are digital :I



Classic controller has analog shoulder buttons, too. No rumble, though. Of course neither did the Wavebird.


----------



## dario14 (May 30, 2014)

It would be cool if GC games released on vc had hires textures. That might almost justify having to repurchase them since the WiiU drive can't read GC discs.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 30, 2014)

pesaroso said:


> Wow, it must suck so hard to be as neagtive as some of you guys are
> It's an addon to support a controller loved by loads of fans, from TWO generations back. It's 100% optional to buy, they'll add it as a "supported controller" and not a required one for any games.
> 
> What's the... problem?




Some of it seems to be pessimism, historically a fairly good position to take with Nintendo peripherals. Others seem to be curious as to why people are making declarations of unending love for it -- the work is probably a free week project for an electrical engineer (maybe less as they have all the specs and probably most of the tooling) plus the usual few months it takes to work up a project at in a company like this. Going back a bit when Sony did half similar things with PS2 backwards compatibility early on in the PS3 and got odd looks for it. Others were bemoaning the state of the affairs that has seen a game company screw up controller design so hard that they do still have to support 13 year old tech.
Others still were here to laugh at the farce that is smash brothers "competitive".

Personally I was mainly here to laugh at the truly amateurish video used to kick it all off.

None seem entirely unjustifiable.


----------



## Anakir (May 30, 2014)

This thread is hilarious. First of all, using any wireless products from Nintendo for the Wii(U) has input lag. Regardless if you consider the SSB series a fighter or not (those that don't are just ignorant), anyone that wants to take any game seriously will not put up with input lag. Just ask any fighting-game community.

For those of you that don't know, Brawl has a *random* 0 - 4 frames of input lag depending on the controller that you use (whether it is the wiimote+nunchuck, ccpro, etc). So any debate between GC controller vs. any other controller is already a win for GC controllers. There's also the fact that *GC's shoulder buttons are analog*. Some games require a pressure-sensitive input in order to play. NO other Nintendo controller offers analog inputs (besides the control stick).

I would disagree with the layout of the GC controller though. The button designs always looked awkward to me (and it makes a difference since I play Melee competitively). The spatial relation between each button should be even; so should the button designs. The yellow cstick needs some sort of nub for extra grip because if the GC controller were to be used for any other game, it will not provide the same comfort. Lastly, there shouldn't be hexagons around the control stick and cstick; this hinders the maximum threshold that the controllers are capable of.

The GC adapter isn't for everyone (it was obviously directed to those that cannot part from the GC controller for various reasons); just like how the classic controller or classic controller pro isn't either. You do not need to purchase it. If anything, the adapter actually caused many people that play smash competitively to take the next iteration more seriously. I think this is a good thing for Nintendo since many players actually considered not purchasing Smash4. I know that I didn't wanna purchase Smash4 at all; but now, I have a bit of interest due to their direction.

In regards to the video, I like the selection of players that Nintendo chose. I've met many of them and they're great people. The rules are great too. It gives the viewers a diversity of characters to watch and attends the needs of both casual and competitive players. I'm actually quite excited for this (I'm surprised that I even said that).



Hells Malice said:


> Dunno about the US, but any EBgames i've ever gone into still sells gamecube controllers. Not official, but yeah. Not bad either.


 
Those are absolutely horrible controllers. They're fine if you use them casually but I've had the experience of using them and they're extremely stiff. They also break very easily.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 30, 2014)

Anakir said:


> Just ask any fighting-game community [about matters of logic and technology].



*flashbacks*

*commences rocking in the corner*

Still 
Smash bros as a fighter or not. In it the players use characters to fight therefore fighter it is. The issues seem to be when people try to make it competitive and there you need some semblance of balance (which kind of exists in stock though has never seemed to be a true focus), however the competitive "scene" fails on so many levels from competition design through to the house ruling out of characters (reasons mostly seeming to be "because many people use it therefore unbalanced").


----------



## Anakir (May 30, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> *flashbacks*
> 
> *commences rocking in the corner*
> 
> ...


 
I'm assuming that you're talking about Smash and not fighting games in general? The smash scene is split - melee and brawl (and then you also have project m) - so I'm not sure which one you're referring to. It's a common consensus that Melee did quite well in terms of balance although that was more of an accident. In fact, just look at Evo2k13 top 13 results. We had 11 different characters (or 14 different characters if you look at top 25 - and that's out of 700 entrants). Because of the nature of smash games where the player gets to modify how they want to play, it's hard to come to an agreement of a rule where it's fair for everyone. I believe what the Melee scene developed, in terms of the rules, demonstrates skills and diversity quite well - you have enough stocks for a good game of interaction between players and a wide variety of stages and characters to choose from to counter with. Even low-tier characters can be hard counters for some of the most-used, top-tier characters.

Brawl on the other hand, I have no idea what the scene is up to. I don't hate the game; but it's definitely not my cup of tea.



Keylogger said:


> This is useless! You CAN already use GC controllers on wii U.
> 
> Actullay, I'm playing Melee on Wii U with Nintendont and GC controller with this:http://www.play-asia.com/gc-controller-adapter-for-pc-usb-paOS-13-49-fr-70-4sqd.html
> and SSBB on Wii U with GC controller: http://www.mayflash.com/Products/NINTENDOWiiU/W007.html and I will use the same adaptor to play SSB4 with GC controller


 
That adapter has input lag and doesn't work at an ratio to the controller's inputs.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 31, 2014)

Much of the fighting game competitive scene is filled with cretins but that is a different matter entirely. Smash seems to be slightly less cretins but slightly more people that would do well to pick up a book on competition design, game theory and general logic and I am not entirely sure that is a net positive. I was thinking more the metaknight stuff where most would then have seen it as a fad* at best, however "no, overpowered" it was and then people kept trying to justify it. At some level it might be worth a sort of rules freezeout while people "develop"** counters if you are more concerned with spectacle, the closest I get there is motorsport and what usually happens is people that figure out how to get more from the same setup win more..... so actually basically the opposite.

*that might have been overly harsh, you speak of counters and yeah it just seemed people had not yet developed counters for things.

**I dislike the "but they are still coming up with new strategies therefore awesome" set even more.

Perhaps surprisingly though I have no problems with the people playing their lesser game/lesser characters in order to protect strategies for later/greater competitions, history has many such examples of things like that. If it was true that they actually planned to split a pot or something then I might have to raise an eyebrow, and possibly later a glass in appreciation -- finding out ways to abuse systems is something I can get behind and computer game types seem to lacking here/corruption is a sorely under-appreciated art form.


----------



## shadow1w2 (May 31, 2014)

Well, didn't expect Nintendo to do this.
Should appease fans.
Though also the homebrew scene if it works in vWii mode xD

Would be nice to see VC gamecube games pop up that would use this.
Though I kinda would have liked to see a Gamecube style Pro controller, at the very least with some analog triggers.
I always loved the analog triggers with buttons inside as odd as they are. :3
Though that would be kinda dumb for tournament goers who have their trusty lucky Gamecube pads.

Still find it odd Nintendo would actually be that thoughtful about it.
So confusing one second they seem to be listening the next second they seem stuck in another universe.
Hopefully good sales will give the Wii U a comeback and Nintendo might take it seriously again.
F-zero GX port with online mode, or for all that is Falcon Punch we need that so bad.
Maybe its just me heh. Loved that game so much.

Edit: Also would be interesting if they sold a Smash Bros anthology pack.
All four games on a buncha discs for use on the Wii U.
Would be a smart move.
Also N64 controller adapter!... naaaah lol


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 31, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> there's 2 usb ports on the front


 


tbgtbg said:


> What the hell are you plugging into your WiiU that you can't free up two of them?


 
Y-Cable at the back for Hard Drive, front, 1 for capture card, and the last one for HDMI2AV.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 31, 2014)

what the hell do you have all that shit plugged in for?


----------



## AngryGeek416 (May 31, 2014)

If Nintendo doesn't produce Gamecube controllers again themselves you can expect prices to go up on Ebay and such...so get you're controllers now.


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 31, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> what the hell do you have all that shit plugged in for?


 

Everything sounds essential, except for the capture card, which I use to capture awesome moments. 
But all the other things are important,

HDD: Store big eshop games
HDMI2AV: HD signals converted to AV signals for my old TV


----------



## Tigran (May 31, 2014)

I'd suggest the HDMI2AV and the Capture card to use external power sources.


----------



## grossaffe (May 31, 2014)

Tigran said:


> I'd suggest the HDMI2AV and the Capture card to use external power sources.


I'd suggest a TV made in the last decade.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 31, 2014)

or get a new tv 

damnit!


----------



## Tigran (May 31, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> I'd suggest a TV made in the last decade.


 

Hey.. I was trying to go with a cheap solution!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 31, 2014)

Playing Mario 3D World with the NGC controller will be a joy (guessing it'll be compatible).

I can't wait for this to come out!

I suppose we can expect NGC VC for future eShop games.


----------



## oji (May 31, 2014)

I have a slender hope for this peripheral to support the DDR & Active Life mats and appropriate games as well. It's seems to be the last significant reason for me to use my old GC-compatible Wii.


----------



## Mariko (May 31, 2014)

Hielkenator said:


> Then you should get some proper Component cables. Or a tv that can properly scale the image.



Right. Watch me go and buy a new TV because yours is better. I own a separate upscaler, but I don't use it for the Wii, since I'm happy with my Wii U setup. GameCube support would only mean I that could put away the Wii and use Wii U for most of my Nintendo gaming.



> I probably own all titles



Hey everyone, make room for Richie Rich and his collection of all games ever.


----------



## XDel (May 31, 2014)

Best controllers on the planet!


----------



## Oak (May 31, 2014)




----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 31, 2014)

Oak said:


>


 
The GameCube controller could definitely mean a lot to Wii U's life from here on further 'cause there's really nothing that screams awesomeness about it right now.

Sure I enjoy the exclusives it has but with GameCube's support Wii U could become far better!

Mario Sunshine, Melee and Double Dash on Wii U, Nintendo!


----------



## Gahars (May 31, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> The GameCube controller could definitely mean a lot to Wii U's life from here on further 'cause there's really nothing that screams awesomeness about it right now.
> 
> Sure I enjoy the exclusives it has but with GameCube's support Wii U could become far better!
> 
> Mario Sunshine, Melee and Double Dash on Wii U, Nintendo!


 

If your console needs 10 year old games to survive, it's already dead.


----------



## Arras (May 31, 2014)

Gahars said:


> If your console needs games from a 10 year old system that had nogaems to begin with in order to survive, it's already dead.


ftfy


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jun 1, 2014)

> If your console needs games from a 10 year old system that had nogaems to begin with in order to survive, it's already dead.


 
True.

Nintendo did fuck up with the Wii U and to bring back GameCube to save it from dying, well, it's a good move because NGC to me is way better than the Wii U.

Oh by the way, people ask me if the GamePad works without the Wii U but then to their disappointment I inform them that it's the controller of the console.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 1, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Right. Watch me go and buy a new TV because yours is better. I own a separate upscaler, but I don't use it for the Wii, since I'm happy with my Wii U setup. GameCube support would only mean I that could put away the Wii and use Wii U for most of my Nintendo gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, make room for Richie Rich and his collection of all games ever.


 
I got then at decent prices.
TIP, try shopping online. jUS BOUGHT mk8 FOR 25 EURO'S.
Opposed to Nintendo's eshop price of 59,99 ( digital download also!)
Only games I spent full price on were DonkeyKongCTF and Lego city.

Point was that if you tink the Wiiu has a better picture than your Wii for games, you should check your connection.
Normally there should.nt be a difference un less you tv's scaler is bad or if you connect your Wii via the included AV cables, wich is NOT recommended.

If you do not have any of the above, The wiiu 's vWii upscaling is a nice thing to have indeed.


----------



## Kargaroc (Jun 1, 2014)

Elliander said:


> Important question about this: If Wii games that support the Gamecube controllers will accept this in Wii mode (such as Smash Bros for the Wii) would that allow DIOS MIOS to work? I thought one of the main problems initially was the way the game would load, but you couldn't get it to go any further because of the lack of a controller.


 

Unfortunately, Wii games compatible with GC controllers only expect them to be at the non existent GC ports, so without patching the games (through homebrew), they won't work.

As for homebrew, they could be updated to support this device, as soon as it's reverse engineered.
DIOS MIOS, no since that runs in the Gamecube BC, which the Wii U doesn't have, as well as not having enough room.
Something like Devolution or Nintendon't however, yeah those could work.

Same goes for the PC, someone will have to make drivers for it. Preferably just standard drivers like any other (install them, then just plug it in and play), and not some bloated webby .net  adware piece of crap that needs to be running at all times like the PS3 pad drivers.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 1, 2014)

Kargaroc said:


> Unfortunately, Wii games compatible with GC controllers only expect them to be at the non existent GC ports, so without patching the games (through homebrew), they won't work.


I'm sure Nintendo could very easily integrate them into vWii with a simple firmware update.



> Same goes for the PC, someone will have to make drivers for it. Preferably just standard drivers like any other (install them, then just plug it in and play), and not some bloated webby .net adware piece of crap that needs to be running at all times like the PS3 pad drivers.


Not necessarily.  If Nintendo programs the device to conform to HID standards, then the HID drivers already on computers would be able to work with it and just plug n' play.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jun 1, 2014)

Hielkenator said:


> I got then at decent prices.
> TIP, try shopping online. jUS BOUGHT mk8 FOR 25 EURO'S.
> Opposed to Nintendo's eshop price of 59,99 ( digital download also!)
> Only games I spent full price on were DonkeyKongCTF and Lego city.
> ...


 
You bought MK8 for 25€? Where?


----------



## emigre (Jun 1, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Right. Watch me go and buy a new TV because yours is better. I own a separate upscaler, but I don't use it for the Wii, since I'm happy with my Wii U setup. GameCube support would only mean I that could put away the Wii and use Wii U for most of my Nintendo gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, make room for Richie Rich and his collection of all games ever.


 

TBF there's only about ten Wii U gaems do owning them all really isn't that expensive.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jun 1, 2014)

emigre said:


> TBF there's only about ten Wii U gaems do owning them all really isn't that expensive.


 
Aside from the Nintendo exclusives, the multiplatforms go for really cheap nowadays.

And even then, £32 is a cheap price for games such as Wonderful 101. I'm surprised W101 still costs £32 on Zavvi, which is the price it first came out with.

I got Bayonetta 2 on pre-order for £32 and to me that's a pretty damn good deal, shame I got'sa wait for the game to yet be released.


----------



## Enchilada (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't think buying an adaptor and a controller just for a game is worth it. Nintendo and other companies should make some of their future games compatible with the controller.


----------



## Argonitious (Jun 3, 2014)

I hope Nintendo makes this adapter work with a lot more games than Super Smash Brothers. This could be big!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 3, 2014)

Its just a controller people.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 4, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Its just a controller people.


 

JUST A CONTROLLER???!!!
IT'S THE GAMECUBE FAKIN CONTROLLER!!!


----------



## erolz (Jun 4, 2014)

Will this work with Mario Kart 8 and the wireless GC Wavebird controllers?


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 4, 2014)

AngryGeek416 said:


> If Nintendo doesn't produce Gamecube controllers again themselves you can expect prices to go up on Ebay and such...so get you're controllers now.


 
They're still making them in japan, I imported one from amazon.


----------



## Arras (Jun 4, 2014)

erolz said:


> Will this work with Mario Kart 8 and the wireless GC Wavebird controllers?


Nobody knows yet but chances are support for this will have to be added on an individual game basis, and considering MK8 already is out it probably won't unless they patch in support.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 4, 2014)

Did you know the Gamecube controller is actually shit but people associate it with Melee so much that they deluded themselves into thinking it's good?

Like it's comfortable but that's about it. Second analog stick is shit, D-Pad is shit, only one bumper, oddly placed and oddly sized buttons. Like the Xbox 360 controller blows it out of the fucking water and even that has a shitty D-Pad, just not nearly as shitty as the Gamecube one.

Try to name another game that was "made awesome" by the Gamecube controller that ISN'T Melee. I'm sure if people took enough time to use the Classic Controller on Brawl everyone would go "IT'S THE BEST CONTROLLER EVER" because they used it on Brawl so fucking much.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 4, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Did you know the Gamecube controller is actually shit but people associate it with Melee so much that they deluded themselves into thinking it's good?
> 
> Like it's comfortable but that's about it. Second analog stick is shit, D-Pad is shit, only one bumper, oddly placed and oddly sized buttons. Like the Xbox 360 controller blows it out of the fucking water and even that has a shitty D-Pad, just not nearly as shitty as the Gamecube one.
> 
> Try to name another game that was "made awesome" by the Gamecube controller that ISN'T Melee. I'm sure if people took enough time to use the Classic Controller on Brawl everyone would go "IT'S THE BEST CONTROLLER EVER" because they used it on Brawl so fucking much.


 

That opinion is merely subjective, not objective, just because you think it's shit doesn't mean everyone else thinks the same way. Just a heads up. Want another game it was awesome for? Sure, it's called Mario Kart Double Dash


----------



## Gahars (Jun 4, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> That opinion is merely subjective


 
Thanks for the heads up, Captain Obvious.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 4, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Thanks for the heads up, Captain Obvious.


 

Anytime, Shrunken Mit Romney


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 4, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Try to name another game that was "made awesome" by the Gamecube controller that ISN'T Melee. I'm sure if people took enough time to use the Classic Controller on Brawl everyone would go "IT'S THE BEST CONTROLLER EVER" because they used it on Brawl so fucking much.


 
The classic controller was horrible for brawl though, even the wiimote + nunchuk was better.
The GCC is the only controller that you can really use to tech with comfortably in Melee/Project M.


----------



## Arras (Jun 4, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Did you know the Gamecube controller is actually shit but people associate it with Melee so much that they deluded themselves into thinking it's good?
> 
> Like it's comfortable but that's about it. Second analog stick is shit, D-Pad is shit, only one bumper, oddly placed and oddly sized buttons. Like the Xbox 360 controller blows it out of the fucking water and even that has a shitty D-Pad, just not nearly as shitty as the Gamecube one.
> 
> Try to name another game that was "made awesome" by the Gamecube controller that ISN'T Melee. I'm sure if people took enough time to use the Classic Controller on Brawl everyone would go "IT'S THE BEST CONTROLLER EVER" because they used it on Brawl so fucking much.


Of course controllers are a preference but I fail to see why everyone loves the X360 controller so much. I played a lot of Brawl and Melee on a Gamecube controller, I have a PS3 that I spent quite a bit of time playing on with the DS3 and I play PC games with an X360 controller but I still like using the Gamecube controller. Of course it's not perfect (I will admit the c-stick is shit as an actual stick, the dpad is far from great and it could have used a Z2) but the buttons are great. The odd shape on the A, Y and X makes them more comfortable to press than the face buttons on the 360 controller for me. Also, I far prefer the clicky triggers the GC controller has above the PS3 or X360 triggers. The c-stick and dpad make it unsuitable for things like FPS/TPS games but for games that mainly used the control stick, face buttons and LR it's awesome. On the other hand the 360 controller has better sticks and stuff making it more suitable for those, and the PS3 controller has a better dpad and some people (like me) prefer having the two sticks in the same vertical position.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 5, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> That opinion is merely subjective, not objective, just because you think it's shit doesn't mean everyone else thinks the same way. Just a heads up. Want another game it was awesome for? Sure, it's called Mario Kart Double Dash


 

"I-it's just your opinion!"

Also there's no such thing as objectivity so stop using that word people.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jun 5, 2014)

Enchilada said:


> I don't think buying an adaptor and a controller just for a game is worth it. Nintendo and other companies should make some of their future games compatible with the controller.


 
If this is compatible with the Wii Mode then I can use a real controller to play Wii games like I've always wanted, those that are Controller-based at least.


----------



## Enchilada (Jun 5, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> If this is compatible with the Wii Mode then I can use a real controller to play Wii games like I've always wanted, those that are Controller-based at least.


 
Maybe games like SSBB that are compatible with the Gamecube controller will work.
And I was hoping for more Wii U games that support it, not Wii.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jun 5, 2014)

Enchilada said:


> Maybe games like SSBB that are compatible with the Gamecube controller will work.
> And I was hoping for more Wii U games that support it, not Wii.


 
As long as the Classic Controller is listed as compatible this will probably be too.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jun 6, 2014)

Is it known if this will be compatible with the Wii Mode? That'd be ideal!

The ones to save the Wii U will be Smash 4, GameCube adapter and already released, Mario Kart 8. MK8's so addicting with its drifting and firehopping.


----------

